# Well, Huh.....   Slight color on pork belly:  Bacon Done!



## HowlingDog (Jan 24, 2020)

Not that I have done a whole lot of bacon, but this is a first for me.  Got two pork bellies from Costco.   Did my normal dry cure using Cure#1, salt and maple sugar.  Also added a couple tablespoons of maple syrup.   Put in Food saver bag and closed, but did NOT vacuum seal.  I got most of the air out, not all but most.  

  Let sit for 15 days, turning daily.  Pulled it out last night to sit in fridge overnight before smoking today.  I noticed a bit of an off color in a couple places.    I trimmed some of it off and it appears to be surface color only, where I trimmed it is nice and pink below.







Have others experienced something like this before?  It could be from the syrup?    Since it seems to be only on the surface, and there was no off smell to it, I was planning on trimming it off and continuing on with my warm smoking today.

Thanks for reading and any comments/suggestions.


----------



## HowlingDog (Jan 24, 2020)

Oops.... Put in sausage thread.....  Was aiming from Hot Smoked Bacon Thread... My bad....


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2020)

It will turn color as soon as it's cooked.
Won't even know it was there.
I moved this to hot smoked bacon.
Al


----------



## HowlingDog (Jan 24, 2020)

Thank You for moving.  I guess I need more coffee this morning.


----------



## Electric88 (Jan 24, 2020)

I can't say I've done bacon with cure #1, only used TQ. But I've heard that as it cures it can look a bit off from time to time. If it didn't smell and was only on the surface I would think it's fine.


----------



## HowlingDog (Jan 24, 2020)

Well, I ended up trimming the off color sections and smoked them up!!  Used my A MAZE N tube with a mix of apple, hickory and cherry.  Had to refill once.  Ran the smoker about 165 most of the time, and then I got distracted, oops.  Was on heat for about 6 hours and I do bring the IT up a little higher than others do, about 165 - just because those that like to eat it feel a little better.  Not sure they trust cure #1.







All in all, everything looks and smells good.  They are in the fridge for a day or two and then I will fry up a sample.       Who am I kidding, there will be bacon in the morning!!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 24, 2020)

Great color for sure.    I am late to this.  Sorry.   The outside colors when coming out of the cure is normal.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2020)

Good looking bacon!
Al


----------

